# Is this old expired film worth anything?



## OrganOfCorti (Sep 19, 2012)

I just inherited this:

40 Rolls - Fujichrome Velvia Daylight RVP 135 36 (Expired 1992)
31 Rolls - AGFA AGFAPAN APX 25 135 36 (Expired 1993)
20 Rolls - Fujichrome Velvia Professional 100 135 36 (Expired 2006)
15 Rolls - Ilford XP2 400 DX 135 36 (Expired 1997)
12 Rolls - Kodak Plus-X PAN 125 135-36 (Expired 1992)
10 Rolls - Kodak Tri-X PAN 400 135-36 (Expired 1992)
6 Rolls - Kodak TMAX P3200 Black and White 135-36 (Expired 1991)
3 Rolls - Kodak Ektachrome 400 135-36 (Expired 1991)
2 Rolls - Fujicolor Super HGII 100 135-36 (Expired 1996)
2 Rolls - Fujicolor Super HG 400 135 36(Expired 1992)
2 Rolls - Kodak Kodacolor VR1000 135 24 (Expired 1990)
1 Roll - Kodak Ektar 25 135 36 (Expired 1990)

My grandpa was a professional photographer and he has kept all of this in the fridge its entire life. I currently have it stored in my fridge.

I'm curious as to what a rough estimate on the value of EVERYTHING would be. Are any of these rolls of film cool?

Thanks!


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 19, 2012)

Those are all pretty standard. Nothing overly valuable.


Were they cold stored before you got them?


----------



## OrganOfCorti (Sep 19, 2012)

What value would you place on the entire package?

EDIT: yes they have been sitting in my grandpa's garage fridge for a long time I assume.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 19, 2012)

OrganOfCorti said:


> What value would you place on the entire package?
> 
> EDIT: yes they have been sitting in my grandpa's garage fridge for a long time I assume.




Value is going to depend on the photographer buying it. Some people love shooting expired film, others don't like taking the chances.

Personally, I would probably value it around $275 for the entire lot, or about $2 per roll - and that's just a rough estimate, and what I would be willing to pay if I were buying it.


----------



## OrganOfCorti (Sep 19, 2012)

Appreciate your input man


----------



## amikamerami (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow ! Nice collection man !


----------



## chris (Sep 25, 2012)

If the film has been kept in a freezer then there is a good chance that it perform as fresh. if it has just been chilled then you need to try a few samples to see how much they have aged.


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 25, 2012)

The slide film might be an issue as E-6 processing is getting harder to find.
Colour film processing not so bad ... expired colour film is very attractive to the Lomo's.

B+W ... well there are many here that will take that off your hands (including me).


----------



## compur (Sep 25, 2012)

Pretty old film.  I wouldn't pay more than a buck/roll for the B&W and pass on the rest.


----------



## ulrichsd (Sep 26, 2012)

Even refrigerated I think the 20 year old is too old...  I just used some = expired kodak slide film that was crazy grain.  The 2006 velvia is probably ok, and worth maybe a couple a roll.


----------



## Dikkie (Nov 19, 2012)

Maybe there are some 90's films that they don't produce anymore. 
Should put them on ebay, maybe some collector sees some high value in this?


----------



## earthmanbuck (Nov 19, 2012)

I'd put them on eBay, you could probably get a few bucks for 'em. I've purchased expired film on eBay before, and there does seem to be a market for it. You'd probably do better if you sold each type of film separately or made mix n' match bags of about 10 different rolls for $25-30...a lot of online sellers do that kinda thing.


----------



## panblue (Nov 19, 2012)

$50 job lot


----------



## PaulofOregon (Dec 8, 2021)

OrganOfCorti said:


> I just inherited this:
> 
> 40 Rolls - Fujichrome Velvia Daylight RVP 135 36 (Expired 1992)
> 31 Rolls - AGFA AGFAPAN APX 25 135 36 (Expired 1993)
> ...


Now I have a funny tilt on the whole idea- I was in the photo lab business for nearly 25 years and was in industry groups with lab owners all over the planet. One of the guys in Australia a few years ago had his Agfa rep (before Afga went 'belly up') come by and mentioned he had a large lot of expired color (wet lab) photo paper. He made a really 'low ball' offer to buy the lot. Why? At the time at least Holga cameras were hot cult items in Australia so he came up with the crazy idea of selling 'vintage' prints- (and charging extra for them!!!) on that expired paper! Clients LOVED it! So maybe offer it for 'vintage' prints and I'd bet you'd have a bidding war on eBay or some other selling platform!


----------



## cgw (Dec 9, 2021)

Love these zombie threads! I mean, seriously, it's nearly 10 years old!


----------



## terri (Dec 9, 2021)

@PaulofOregon :  I already said this in a thread you replied to from 2004: please pay attention to the original dates before posting.    

Thanks!


----------

